# About rots and Orchiddigest of Phrags



## astvres (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi, 
I do not know if is the site of the forum because my English is limited, someone knows where buy orchiddigest Volume 67-4 (Phragmipedium), in all places is not available, also the mail or web Tokyo Orchid Nursery? I am looking for some rots, and in the forum speak wonders of their rots, such as MM and Perfection.
Thanks for your help

Pablo


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome Pablo! Did you try contacting the Orchid Digest, itself?


----------



## astvres (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello Rick,
Yes I tried, but is finish

Pablo


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2009)

astvres said:


> Hello Rick,
> Yes I tried, but is finish
> 
> Pablo


What about ebay? I think there is a area for "items wanted" too


----------



## astvres (Mar 17, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> What about ebay? I think there is a area for "items wanted" too
> 
> Usually I never use ebay, but could be an option


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 17, 2009)

Astvres, what do you mean with "rots", when you say "I am looking for some rots" ?


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 17, 2009)

by the way, I bought Vol. 67 (4) directly from Orchid Digest November last year...


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 17, 2009)

..and tehy still have it listed, but unfortunatelly without price, which would mean it is sold ozt 
http://store.fastcommerce.com/OrchidDigest/cat-ff80818116c6e7780116ca2d68630c4d.html


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 17, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Astvres, what do you mean with "rots", when you say "I am looking for some rots" ?


ROTHS 



Kavanaru said:


> by the way, I bought Vol. 67 (4) directly from Orchid Digest November last year...


no more available thru them - it's out of print.


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2009)

Let me look around and see if I have an extra copy. It may be a while. I've no idea where it is!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh! Roths!!! 
-Ernie


----------



## astvres (Mar 18, 2009)

Indeed, rots are roths, I must improve my knowledge of paphios and English.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 18, 2009)

That's OK astvres, you missed one letter! I'd do worse if I were in your country! MM & Perfection were what made it clear as to what you wanted. 
Rots (as in disease problems) are a bad four letter word we don't like to hear, let alone see!


----------

